# diggin with mr b



## madman (Apr 14, 2007)

hey gang heres some stuff me and lee dug with charlie a good time was had by all cant wait to do it again mike


----------



## madman (Apr 14, 2007)

ahh whats going on heres the pix


----------



## madman (Apr 14, 2007)

who says a religious man doesnt drink  just kidding heres charlie with a nice jug he found


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey MADMAN..ya ever get alla that dirt outta the back of yer pants? []

 How's LEE'S finger cut ? The wife said he still had traces of rust down in it. Those screams he made were when she tried to clean it out. (poor guy). []
 I seen her skin a dead Copperhead once, ain't  let her know about any of my wounds, etc. since...[&:]


----------



## madman (Apr 14, 2007)

hes one with me madman and charlie


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Apr 14, 2007)

Sweet finds, whats the soda say? I found a broken Jumbo Peanut Butter like yours the other day. Cant wait to see them cleaned up.


----------



## madman (Apr 14, 2007)

ah yes the comedy lee and charlie


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 14, 2007)

HEY...you were holdin' out on me. Ya dug 3 Clorox !!!


----------



## madman (Apr 14, 2007)

ah yes those clorox ..... hey man had a great time  lees finger is ok talk to ya soon mike


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 14, 2007)

MADMAN :....Seriously: it was great ta meet you guys and I enjoyed diggin' withya.  Hope we have better luck next time...at least we didn't get skunked this first time out.


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 14, 2007)

looks like a good group of bottles. several of them i've been watching out for.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 14, 2007)

I cleaned a clorox out and re filled it with  new stuff,and my wife uses it for clothes today, brings back the good old daze feeling hahaha


----------



## capsoda (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey Mike, great Kist bottle dude.


----------



## madman (Apr 15, 2007)

heres acouple cleaned up so far....


----------



## madman (Apr 15, 2007)

and the jumbo


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 15, 2007)

MIKE...those sure cleaned up good...


----------



## bottlediger (Apr 15, 2007)

wow very nice! i love it when bottles come home that clean! Keep up the great digs gents
 Ry


----------



## LC (Apr 15, 2007)

Hello RICKJJ59W,  what size Clorox bottle do you use? I got into a dump some years back that was loaded with the Clorox Jars and jugs. I have the straight round, the gallon jugs w/ handle, and some where I have a few cork top Clorox bottles. They had hard rubber corks with CLOROX embossed on the top of them. Thought that was pretty neat. Probably 12 or 16 oz. bottles. I sent off once and got a brochuere on the history of Clorox. It shows every container Clorox made and dated them in order. That is pretty nifty piece as well.


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 15, 2007)

Madman:
 Loving the pics of bottle, folks that dig, and folks that drink alittle of the sauce. [].  And the way you clean the bottles up is amazing.  I know you have been looking for someone to throw some shovels...opps dirt with.  Best of luck.
 Madpaddla


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 15, 2007)

Well I dont use it my wife does  hahah! The quart size, but if  I ask her to many questions she may make me wash the sheets  hahaha!  Rick


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 21, 2007)

MADMAN, LEE, & I went diggin' again yesterday and today. SHRPTHNG joined us today.[/align] We all were pleased with our individual "keepers".[/align] [/align]I kept: [/align]1) White House Vinegar  1/2 gal. jug w/pour spout/finger loop in pale green.[/align]2) Nu Grape deco soda in green[/align]3) Bristol VA Christmas Coke 1923[/align]4) Craigs Better Beverages/DrPepper Bottling Co. with "icicles" embossed as if running down the sides...( base chip)[/align]5) John R Dickeys Eye Water/Bristol,Va-Tenn.[/align]6) Ball Ideal clear pint[/align]and...a bunch of more common type bottles & jars.[/align]We moved a ton of dirt, ash, bricks, rotten cans and metal  in our pursuit of  those "jewels of the dirt." MADMAN & LEE both found some jewels for their collections. SHRPTHNG - he just came along to dig and socialize. A great time was had by me. I'm lookin' forward to further adventures at The PeaNut Butter Dump ( as Madman & Lee call it)....I really enjoyed it and we had great diggin' weather,too.[/align] [/align]I'll get some pix on here as soon as I get the bottles cleaned up......[/align]


----------



## madman (Apr 22, 2007)

hello gang, yes a great time was had by all! charlie is a great guy thanks man! some very interesting finds! most later dumps were burned very badly and the machine made stuff melts fast unlike bim  anyway this is why we call it the peanut butter dump  i could dig these all day mike


----------



## madman (Apr 22, 2007)

heres another this bottle reads as such roches embrocation for the hooping cough W. EDWARDS& SON  embossed all sides its machine made with the o in a diamond mark oi me think cool mike


----------



## madman (Apr 22, 2007)

pix


----------



## madman (Apr 22, 2007)

heres another reads creme angelus louis philippe new york usa


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

Last week's 1/2 gallon jug cleaned up well...only a few small base edge chips.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

Craigs Better Beverages/Dr Pepper Bottling co
 Nu-Grape/Grapette Co.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

Closer pic...


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

Bristol Va 1923 Christmas Coke 
 John R Dickeys Old Reliable Eye Water/Bristol,va.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

White House Vinegar - Quart in Light Green with a clear example for comparison.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

Closer.....


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

Note: the clear one is embossed above with BRAND.
 White House is also different from the pale green one.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

Pale green White House...


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 22, 2007)

Sample cobalt blue perfume I also dug. Probably Evening In Paris/Bourgeois.


----------



## madman (Apr 22, 2007)

heres more from the same dig  white house


----------



## madman (Apr 22, 2007)

the base


----------



## madman (Apr 22, 2007)

cool little truck


----------



## madman (Apr 22, 2007)

heres a neat pepsi its alittle warped but im keepin it


----------



## madman (Apr 22, 2007)

dixie wine


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 22, 2007)

Thats Some cool lookin stuff  you guys dug there. Rick


----------



## LC (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like its a Tootsietoy Truck. Should be stamped on the underside of the cab or in that vicinity.


----------



## alan23t5 (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW! vn finds  i cant wait to come down to TN!!!!


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 23, 2007)

looks like yall are pulling some nice stuff out of the ground. like the sodas. the craigs is very nice. are those points or water drops embossed on the craigs. they really make it a great looking bottle..


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice, I especially like the Pepsi and I've never dug a Jumbo peanut butter jar.


----------



## whiskeyman (May 1, 2007)

JOHN...they look like beaded drops of water... I have heard them referred to as "icicles"...but they're  not that long..."water droplets" seems more appropriate.


----------



## bubbas dad (May 2, 2007)

it's definitely a nice bottle.


----------

